# What are your fluffs favorite toys? Please share!



## Lilly_Toby (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm so glad I joined this forum. Such wonderful info! My babies seem bored with their toys and I'd like to buy them some new ones. Can you all please post which toys are your dogs' favorites? And please include a pic or link to the toy online if at all possible! I'd like to get them a few new ones to take on vacation with us. Thank you all for your help!

Kim


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Giant Spider, Mr. Rabbit and anything that bounces! Oh forgot about Gumby.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel LOVES her Halloween Ghost from 2 years ago. When it goes, I'll never find another . She and Dewey love anything that squeaks! The Yorkies don't care for toys.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Balls, with or without squeekers


----------



## Minty (Aug 29, 2012)

Mine loves her mini squeaking tennis balls I got from the pet store and the tiny stuffed squeakers from toplinepet. She loves to play fetch with them!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Karli likes any small (~ 4 inches or less) toy. She has several from multipet that she really likes. She also loves the small loofa toys.

Dog | Pet Toys, Dog Toys - Multipet International Pet Toys


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Just a plain empty water bottle. I bought one of those expensive covers, but she pulls it out then chews on it. Be sure to remove the lid, ring for the lid and paper or plastic label.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Well introducing Mr.Egghead! He isn't a real dog toy so I don't recommend him plus he's been around since I've been a child.

But there is also a picture of a hedgehog and a long snake from Petco.

Maddie also loves those long furry animals with two squeakers we have three foxes and a one skunk but she has hidden them!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

anyone who knows Matilda knows that girl loves her ballie, she sleeps with it in her mouth :w00t:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi likes her tiny toys. She likes to have a baby that she takes care of and protects from the gnawing teeth of her big brother. The Doctor Noyes tiny ducky is her favorite baby.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

With 3 Maltese, we have a truck load of toys....mine enjoy small plush toys with squeakers and soft nylabones...I actually have a small toy box...I keep most of the toys put up, put out a few at a time, then rotate them..this really works well at preventing boredom...they get excited when I put out the "new" toys, and soon after, they are scattered all over the room.:HistericalSmiley:I still have not tried any puzzles...some of our members use these and their babies love them..:wub:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia loves her orange Lambchop character stuffed toy. She also loves her hedgehog and her Princess bone. Walmart has the princess bones and I've replaced it four times now. She destroys them and pulls the squeaker out...LOL*


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Mine love anything that squeaks. However, that being said, they each have their extra favorite toy. Genki LOVES his Mr. Turtle and Yukki plays mostly his rabbit that has really long legs. I love this breed!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Riley loves all his toys! I put them in the toy box and he starts hauling them all out to his beds. And the floor! Everywhere!


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

Paisley loves her lambchop, her koala blankie, her octopus, her goofy face rope toy, and pretty much anything that squeaks. Lambchop Multipet Lamb Chop Dog Toy at PETCO she has the 6 inch, koala blankie Petco Plush Australian Koala with Blanket Dog Toy at PETCO she likes to cuddle with it, octopus ToyShoppe&#0174 Plush Octopus Dog Toy - Toys - Dog - PetSmart she hasn't torn it up even though the review says one dog did, goofy face rope toy I got at Petco but I can't find it on their website here is a pic of it


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

It depends on the day, but her favorite lately has been her little piggy.









And yes, she will take all the toys out of her toybox to find the piggy.

Until we put it away, it is never far from her.


----------



## Lilly_Toby (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I love the pics too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Most anything you will play fetch with. Our first fluff didn't really play a lot but Ace will wear you out. I had to stop getting toys with stuffing he shredded them. He loves a little bully stick time even though the smell kills me. The odor less ones even smell. If it squeaks he loves it too.


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

Martha Stewart Pets™ Intelligent Dog Toy - Dog - Boutique - PetSmart
This is Elly's absolute favorite! The squirel has crinkle sound, and acorns are so light and perfect for her size. I'm thinking about buying backup one


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Leila loves all of her toys, but especially those that make sounds. I've had to stop buying soft ones that squeak because she learned she can tear them open to get the squeaker out and then plays with that. (Of course I take that away so she won't get choked). She also enjoys playing with empty plastic water bottles because of the crinkly sound they make. I've seen some toys that have those inside but haven't bought any because I know she will just tear them open to get the noisy part out. Her favorite toys she plays with most are a rubber cow and pig. They're both small and soft. But I think her most favorite is anything the cat knocks off the counter...especially if it's paper she can spread, lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh yes I do believe Ace and the cat work together here too. She knocks it down and he nabs it. Soo funny how the little fluffs mind works. Man are they smart.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

vjw said:


> Karli likes any small (~ 4 inches or less) toy. She has several from multipet that she really likes. She also loves the small loofa toys.
> 
> Dog | Pet Toys, Dog Toys - Multipet International Pet Toys





Sylie said:


> MiMi likes her tiny toys. She likes to have a baby that she takes care of and protects from the gnawing teeth of her big brother. The Doctor Noyes tiny ducky is her favorite baby.


Zooey's another tiny toy lover :thumbsup: She also goes ape over the Audubon Society stuffed bird toy collection (made for kids, not dogs!).


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee's favorite toy would be me! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey and Emma have about a million toys. Their toys are taking over my entire apartment. Dog...toys...everywhere! :w00t: Their favorites change from time to time but I'll post some of them here. They mostly love plush/squeaky toys...but Bailey is obsessed with all his gazillion treat/puzzle toys too. 

Emma loves her little toys from West Paw, like this one: Puppy Pooch from West Paw

Bailey loves his GoDog squeaky plush toys, like these: Dragons

They both love PetStages toys like these: Stuffing-free Elephant and Squeaky Chain


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Squeaks. Lots of them. Squeak balls. 

Snowy loves all sort of toys, but squeaky balls are his favorite. The more he squeaks on them, the more he loves them.

Crystal is picky when it comes to toys, but when it comes to squeaky balls , she goes crazy.

The two malts can go playing fetch with these squeaky balls FOREVER! You gotta stop them play otherwise they would tire themselves to death lol 

These two threads shows you the malts' squeaks...
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/113351-squeak-testing.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/117374-package-squeaks-malts-new-addiction.html


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

tissues.....

and socks....

:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Lilly_Toby (Jun 4, 2013)

Those are great Kat! Thanks for sharing everyone. I can't wait to go shopping for them. You have given me some great ideas!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo's obsessed with the little blue nylabones. This one http://thumbs3.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mt19Q7nTn_pS76R6JEvvUww.jpg
We were lucky enough that Aastha and Gustave sent Milo a great supply of them 
He's gone through around 5 in the last 2 years. 

He also loves little balls -like cat toys. But, he chews them a bit so I have to be careful he doesn't get the bells out.


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Deborah said:


> Rylee's favorite toy would be me! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


How sweet is that haha


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> tissues.....
> 
> and socks....
> 
> :smilie_tischkante:


what is it with the tissues lol my parents dog is a pick pocket and loves tissues, you can tell where's she's been cuz there is a trail of ripped up tissue lol


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

When Lexie first came home I gave her a small polar bear stuffy. From that day forward she thought all white stuffies belonged to her! She would do what we called "the bear dance" when we got home and bring it to us and wiggle herself silly.

She was REALLY obsessed by those little squeeky soccer balls (it had to be the "right" one). She would make up games with it, different ones all the time. Once she managed to get it behind the washer and when I tried to give her a new one, she didn't want it. After a couple days of her whining at the washer, I finally took the new one and pretended to get it from behind the washer, she finally took it thinking it was the one she put behind there!


----------

